# FIREBIKE Testival 10. April 2010



## FBR (11. März 2010)

*1. Firebike TESTIVAL*

Datum: 10. April 2010
Ort: Firebike, 52159 Roetgen
Zeit: 10-17 Uhr

Lasst Euch dieses Event nicht entgehen!

Wir bieten Euch die Möglichkeit, im Rahmen einer kleinen Ausfahrt die aktuellen NORCO Bikes zu testen.

Das Ganze ist selbstverständlich kostenlos!

Möchtest du dich zum TESTIVAL anmelden? Dann hier klicken


----------

